# Java von kopf bis Fuß noch zeitgemäß ?



## morrisj92 (6. Sep 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Ich fuchse mich seit ein paar Tagen mit dem Java Blog Buch in Java ein. Der Stil gefällt mir allerdings nicht so. Ich wollte mir deshalb ein Buch zulegen. Und zwar Java von Kopf bis Fuß, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass überall das Buch nur in einer 2006 Auflage erhältlich ist.
Das hat mich ein bisschen skeptisch gemacht im Bezug darauf ob nicht inzwischen eklatante Veränderungen stattgefunden haben was Java oder Programme für das Arbeiten mit Java angeht, da ja die meisten anderen Bücher mit jeder Javaversion neu aufgelegt werden. :bahnhof:

Wie sieht das mit Java von Kopf bis Fuß aus?
Ist das Werk zeitlos oder ratet ihr mir vom Kauf ab? 
Alternativ hole ich mir dann halt das Handbuch der Javaprogrammierung. :rtfm:

MfG Morris


----------



## Kiri (6. Sep 2012)

Java von Kopf bis Fuss ist auch heute noch gut, um die Grundlagen zu lernen. Dazu gibt es dann noch diese Openbooks, die auch zu empfehlen sind:

Java ist auch eine Insel

und 

Java7 - Mehr als eine Insel

Das Handbuch der Java Programmierung (von Guido Krüger) habe ich zwar auch, kann es aber nicht empfehlen!


----------



## CrossKun (6. Sep 2012)

Ja ist es auf alle Fälle!
Java Kopf bis Fuß ist kein Nachschlagewerk sondern eher ein amüsant-geschriebenes Lehrbuch um die Grundkenntnisse zu verstehen. Derzeit bin ich auch noch am Lesen und kann es sehr empfehlen!

Jedoch ist dort sehr viel theoretisch als praktisch zu tun, daher würde ich selbst dir danach - oder parallel dazu ein 2. Buch holen, dass dich dazu "zwingt" einige Programme selber zu schreiben.
Ich selbst habe "Grundkurs Programmieren in Java" vom HANSER Verlag mir dazubesorgt und bin auch damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Sep 2012)

morrisj92 hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht das mit Java von Kopf bis Fuß aus?
> Ist das Werk zeitlos oder ratet ihr mir vom Kauf ab?



Das Buch vermittelt sehr gut die Grundlagen von Java und die haben sich Java 5 nicht wesentlich geändert. Bis du wirklich die neues Features braucht, wird noch etwa Zeit vergehen.


----------



## Nachtschatten (6. Sep 2012)

Zeitgemäß auf jeden Fall. Es kommt halt darauf an was für Vorkenntnisse du hast. Ich selbst habe nie was in Richtung Programmieren gemacht. Die Reihe Vermittelt recht gut die Grundlagen für Leute die nie was in der Richtung gemacht haben. Man hat mir z.B. Balzert empfohlen und ich habe mich der Bücher schneller wieder entledigt als das ich sie gekauft hatte. Die Galileo Bücher sind sicher nicht das schlechteste, allerdings Gehöre ich zu den vielen Anfängern die damit nur sehr schwer zurecht kommen. Und dabei sind Punkte wie veraltete Codes noch nicht mal erwähnt. Ich hatte oft genug das ein Quelcode aus „Java ist eine Insel“ nicht ging. Bei uns mag die Bücher jedenfalls keiner. Guido Krüger dagegen ist weit beliebter. Wie du siehst ist es das genaue Gegenteil von dem was „Kiri“ geschrieben hat. Ich würde dir raten dir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Ich schaue meist das ich eine online Vorschau finde und wenn diese mir zusagt bestelle ich sie bei Amazon. Wenn ich das Buch dann nach ein paar Tagen zurückschicke weil es mir doch nicht zusagt hatte ich noch nie Probleme das sie mir das Geld zurück erstattet haben.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (6. Sep 2012)

*Nimm Java ist auch eine Insel, und gut ist. Wenn du zu viel Geld hast, kauf dir Java von Kopf bis Fuß. Die Grundlagen musst du so oder so lernen, daran hat sich nichts geändert. Alle späteren Versionen bauen auf den vorherigen auf und bringen auch nur marginale/geringfügige Änderungen mit sich*


----------



## timbeau (7. Sep 2012)

Java ist eine Insel ist für einen Anfänger mE nichts.


----------



## ARadauer (7. Sep 2012)

hüteüberhüte hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du zu viel Geld hast, kauf dir Java von Kopf bis Fuß.



mhnn... ok € 50 sind vielleicht für einen Schüler nicht wenig, aber man muss sich überlegen wie viel Zeit man damit verbringt sich die Grundlagen aus irgendwelchen Quellen heraus zu suchen...
€ 50 ist wirklich nicht viel wenn man bedenkt, was man da in seine Zukunft investiert...


----------



## hüteüberhüte (7. Sep 2012)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> mhnn... ok € 50 sind vielleicht für einen Schüler nicht wenig, aber man muss sich überlegen wie viel Zeit man damit verbringt sich die Grundlagen aus irgendwelchen Quellen heraus zu suchen...
> € 50 ist wirklich nicht viel wenn man bedenkt, was man da in seine Zukunft investiert...



Na und? Nicht jeder kann Geld s*****en :lol: Aber die Argumentation klingt überzeugend


----------



## Logaff (7. Sep 2012)

Java Insel hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Die Übungen auf CD sind auch praktisch und bald ist ja auch Nikolaus....muss man halt nur Schuhgröße 56 (Kindersarg) haben


----------



## MiMa (7. Sep 2012)

Die Java Inseln ist eher etwas um nach zu schlagen.
Auch das Java von Kopf bis Fuß buch ist für einen Anfänger nicht gut geeignet. 
Die Quellcodes funktionieren oft nicht richtig und die Übersetzungen sind schlecht.
Ich bin es schnell wieder los geworden.

Sehr viel bessere Ergebnisse habe ich mit dem Buch Java als erste Programmiersprache gemacht.
Buch: Java als erste Programmiersprache | Springer Vieweg Verlag > Fachbuch + Lehrbuch

Viele Grüsse
Mi


----------



## morrisj92 (8. Sep 2012)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Also die Aussagen gehen ja alle in komplett unterschiedliche Richtungen.
Dann werde ich mir wohl wie erwähnt mein eigenes Bild machen müssen.
Ich denke ich bleibe dann auch eher bei den Open Books weil ich 50 Euro für ein Buch auch ziemlich happig finde, grade wenn ich nicht weiß ob es das Wahre ist.


----------



## seux (8. Sep 2012)

Also ich würde dir zum Buch Java von Kopf bis Fuß raten. Ich hab selber Java damit gelernt und viele meiner Mitstudenten ebenfalls. Bei der Java Insel denke ich wirst du schnell nicht mit glücklich werden, weil es einfach ein so dickes Buch ist. 
Zum Preis: Klar sind 50€ viel. Sind sie für mich als Studenten auch. Aber leider sind Bücher aus diesem Bereich nunmal so teuer. Das ist bei anderen nicht anders. 

Du kannst dir das Buch auch einfach aus einer Bücherei ausleihen. Ob du es in einer normalen Stadtbibiothek finden wirst, weiß ich nicht, aber in einer Unibücherei solltest du fündig werden. 

gruß seux


----------



## MiMa (10. Sep 2012)

Da ich Fernstudent bin, habe ich einen Biblotheksausweis von der Uni DÜsseldorf, aber wenn man kein Student ist, dann kann man für 15 Euro im Jahr einen Ausweis bekommen und jede menge Ausleihen.

Sicherlich geht das auch bei anderen Unibibliotheken so.

Da kannst Du mehrere Bücher mal anschauen und das für dich passendste heraus suchen.

Mi


----------



## hüteüberhüte (10. Sep 2012)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Sicherlich geht das auch bei anderen Unibibliotheken so.



Oder auf die "ganz dreiste _Masche_" machen: Buch nehmen und Seite für Seite in den Kopierer bugsieren. Man könnte aber auch etwas misstrauisch dabei beäugt werden :lol:

In meiner Zeit der Ahnungslosigkeit war das jedenfalls so


----------



## Kel (10. Sep 2012)

Java von Kopf bis Fuß hat bei uns sogar Frauen durch die Java-Klausur gebracht .. :applaus:.


----------



## b1zarRe (10. Sep 2012)

Benutze JavaInsel als Nachschlagewerk.

Ich hatte angefangen "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" zu Lesen, mit der Hoffnung,
dass es spannender und nicht so trocken ist wie Skripte/andere Bücher.
Am Anfang hat es Spass gemacht..., aber irgendwann ging es mir dann doch
auf die Nerven. Denke, das ist Geschmackssache. Habe mir dann
Das Java Handbuch gekauft und finde das prima... Einige Themen finde
zwar etwas zu knapp angeschnitten, aber alles in allem mag ich wohl 
doch eher Bücher die "seriöser" sind... - hat mich selbst überrascht 

Aber für'n Anfang ist Kopf Bis Fuß bestimmt gut.


----------



## hüteüberhüte (10. Sep 2012)

[OT]





Kel hat gesagt.:


> Java von Kopf bis Fuß hat bei uns sogar Frauen durch die Java-Klausur gebracht .. :applaus:.



Wenn auch wenige, schnitten sie bei uns immer gut ab. Diese Behauptung muss also erst noch belegt werden :bae:[/OT]


----------



## MiMa (12. Sep 2012)

Schau mal mein Post Nummer 9

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/141341-java-fuer-anfaenger.html#post938877

Ist sehr gut erklärt und baut auf dem Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" auf und arbeitet nach dem gleichen Prinzip.

Mi


----------

